# Wanted: You Omega Box



## tburkes (Aug 8, 2016)

Was wondering if anyone has an old Omega box they don't want and are able to donate to me, would be very much appreciated


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Good luck with this. However, these things sell pretty well and for pretty good money so don't get your hopes up.


----------



## tburkes (Aug 8, 2016)

Thank you, I know, I'm just hoping someone is going to be generous  I can't afford one at the moment


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Omega service case could possibly be an alternative.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Omega-Watch-Red-Leather-Service-Case-Outer-Case-Brand-New-Highly-Desirable-/201453186072?hash=item2ee78bac18:g:hMAAAOSwKIpV-dtP

Good luck even tatty boxes fetch money.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I have a perfect condition Omega service case as per the above but without the black plastic box thingy. It's yours for the £14 I paid for it if you want?

Cheers,Rich.


----------



## tburkes (Aug 8, 2016)

relaxer7 said:


> I have a perfect condition Omega service case as per the above but without the black plastic box thingy. It's yours for the £14 I paid for it if you want?
> 
> Cheers,Rich.


 PM me


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

PM'd


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

relaxer7 said:


> PM'd


 I think I did Good.


----------

